# College Student looking to replace panasonic HTIB



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

My living room at my house is approximately 16x18 or a little less. Im currently running a panasonic 7.1 which is decent but of course it has a small sub and everything and it has plugs on it so you cant replace speakers so im gonna complety redo everything.

I dont know where to start should i buy the sub first the receiver or the speakers?

For the sub i want something loud i wanna be able to feel the bass but i only know car audio subs so i didnt know if there was a difference. If there isnt i was looking at Fi audio's q sub which is a sound quailty sub rated at 1000 watt rms. i would be building a box for it so taht wouldnt be a worry.But is it better to run a larger sub such as a 15 inch or 18 inch rather then 10 or 12 

For speakers i have no idea im thinking 5.1 would be alright or even 7.1. But i have no idea what brands are good or even decent. so any input would be great.

For the receiver im lost there too i want something i can play my iphone from wheter it be an aux port or whatever. But i want something that is good sound quailty.

I know budget is an issue and i plan on buying piece by piece so im not to worried about ill just save up if i need to. I would love to have a 10,000 dollar system like some of you guys but i guess ill just keep dreaming for now so any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the dark side. There are so many options out there that it can get a bit maddening. Here are some simple questions that will help us help you get on the right path.


What is your overall goal for the sound? Is it music, movies or both?
Can you confirm that you currently have Panasonic speakers as well?
What is your starting budget?
How big and how dedicated is the room you are putting this all in?
How on-board is your better half? This can get pricey and time consuming depending on your level of OCD. 

From your description of the speakers, you may need to buy new speakers and receiver at the same time. The main reason being that if you start with something like an Onkyo 807 you could potentially blow out the Panasonic speakers in fairly short order if your not careful. 

I would say that 95% of us have built our systems over a couple of years and there has been a ton of trial and error. For instance, I initially bought a Denon 1908 receiver that worked great until I bought bigger speakers and then I had power issues that resulted in sending the unit to Denon for repair. I then bought a Pioneer Elite SC-05 which is what I currently use. Then came the subwoofer which took a while to sort out as well.

Any additional information would be most helpful.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry i didnt realize i posted in 2 sections but my Panasonic HITIB has panasoinc speakers and sub with it and all speakers have a weird connection that plugs into the back of the receiver so ill need to replace everything.

For the receiver i was thinking maybe the Denon AVR-2311CI, i liked the options it had and its 3d capable so if i decide on a new tv i can go ahead and get 3d.

As far as my other half,i dont have one i share the house with my sister and shes only 17 months older than me and we have all the same friends and im the one shelling out the money, so it doesnt really mater there. I figure she does all the decorations around the house and i take care of all the electronics and try to make it cool haha

The room is my living room which is about 16x16 with the only openings being a hallway and a open door to the kitchen so besides that its a perfect square.

My budget is as follows

Receiver: 600-800

Sub:600-800

Speakers:500-1000

I think with that i may be able to get a pretty decent setup that i shouldnt have to upgrade for awhile, i just want more bass out of my system, i wnt the type of bass you can actually feel so the bigger the better.
For speakers i want a nice clean realistic sound so i was thinking maybe towers for the front with a good center channel to start out and if i dont have the funds i can always add rear surrounds later on.

So any input would be highly appreciated thank you very much.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Just wondering, Do you want new or would you be willing to buy used. This place www.audiogon.com has some good deals on pre-owned that would be higher end then what you could get new.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> Just wondering, Do you want new or would you be willing to buy used. This place www.audiogon.com has some good deals on pre-owned that would be higher end then what you could get new.


Ill check it out, i would prefer new but if there used and come with some gurantee or some type of warranty that they will work i wouldnt mind buying used


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I just looked and found these if you want a floorstanding speaker. They are on sale.http://show.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/st.pl?spkrfull&1150917924&item&Audioinsider


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> Well I just looked and found these if you want a floorstanding speaker. They are on sale.http://show.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/st.pl?spkrfull&1150917924&item&Audioinsider


Thanks i appreciate the help those look like a nice speaker and what would i use as a nice compliment for a center speaker?

My other question is since those have a tweeter midrange and sub is it still ok to use those as fronts and add a seperate sub and surrounds or would that make it sound weird or would these just enhance the sound?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with all posts....

I don't think there's any warranty buying used speakers or electronics, but sometimes you have to take chances, specially if is a good deal (I bought some speakers and they were in good conditions).

You can star with an AVR and front speakers (L+R and C if you can), then add the sub and later the surrounds.

Good luck and have fun...:T


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

salvasol said:


> I agree with all posts....
> 
> I don't think there's any warranty buying used speakers or electronics, but sometimes you have to take chances, specially if is a good deal (I bought some speakers and they were in good conditions).
> 
> ...



yeah i thought it was a website with refurbished stuff thats why i meant the warranty i didnt realize it was actual people seeling stuff , which im fine buying used stuff but for the reciever im really looking for something 3d capable in case i ever want to upgrade for 3d, but im really likeing the standing tower speakers for the front left and right and i think with my center channel im gonna attatch it to the wall right below the tv.

Now its all about finding good quality sounding stuff and thats the hard part but this site has been very very helpful ha ive been reading for 2 days straight now.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

graydodge14 said:


> Thanks i appreciate the help those look like a nice speaker and what would i use as a nice compliment for a center speaker?
> 
> My other question is since those have a tweeter midrange and sub is it still ok to use those as fronts and add a seperate sub and surrounds or would that make it sound weird or would these just enhance the sound?


Well this would be ideal but it puts you a little over budget...http://show.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/st_store.pl?spkrmoni&1150917966&item&Audioinsider&show& Those speakers don't have subs built in and they only go down to 39hz. A sub should be used with them because it is better to let the sub handle any freq's around 80hz and under and take some of the load off of your mains.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> Well this would be ideal but it puts you a little over budget...http://show.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/st_store.pl?spkrmoni&1150917966&item&Audioinsider&show& Those speakers don't have subs built in and they only go down to 39hz. A sub should be used with them because it is better to let the sub handle any freq's around 80hz and under and take some of the load off of your mains.



Yeah i think if i go that route im gonna get the receiver first, then add a nice set of tower speakers for left and right, then add a nice center channel. I dont habe a problem going over budget or having to save up and buying piece by piece as im used to doing that with my stereo in my truck.

http://www.sounddistributors.com/buynow.asp?action=detail&prid=423&crid=239&cat_name=Search, i found thse that look like a nice product and i like the black finish they offer and they go down to 45 hz which would be nice but obviously i would add in a sub, would these be a better product than the swan divas or should i look for something a little higher brand than the klipsch?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Personally I would take the Swans over the Klipsch but your ears might disagree. IMO, The biggest part of your budget should be the speakers and if you can audition them it would be better. The thing about the Swans is you get to try them for 30 days and send them back if you don't like them.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> Personally I would take the Swans over the Klipsch but your ears might disagree. IMO, The biggest part of your budget should be the speakers and if you can audition them it would be better. The thing about the Swans is you get to try them for 30 days and send them back if you don't like them.


Yeah i wish i could audition them but no where around here sells anything like that only bose and ive been warned that those can fatigue you pretty quickly as far as listening, i may give the swans a try then they arent as modern looking as my living room is but if they sound good i think thats all that matters.

And i apologize for all the questions i know its a forum and its meant to get help from but i feel bad asking questions even though i am searching for answers ha. I just dont want to be disappointed with what i decide to go with. 

One more questions if i buy a receiver and want to add more then one sub does it specifically have to say 7.2 ready or is there some way to add another sub off of 5.1 or 7.1


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Questions are what we are here for so we can all learn so don't worry about it and ask away.:T If you get a reciever with 7.2 then fine but you can split the signal from one into two for two subs. Some people have split it for 4 subs.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

so your saying if i bought a 7.1 i could ultimately add another amp and sub to it if i wanted to?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

graydodge14 said:


> so your saying if i bought a 7.1 i could ultimately add another amp and sub to it if i wanted to?


Definetelly!!!

I had one 7.1 and was using Velodyne sub + Infinity Sub and Buttkickers at the same time...:innocent:

Has the DIY sub crossed your mind??? ....probably you can build a good sub for less than $500, I build a Sonosub for around $350, add another $150-200 for the amp.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

salvasol said:


> Definetelly!!!
> 
> I had one 7.1 and was using Velodyne sub + Infiny Sub and Buttkickers at the same time...:innocent:
> 
> Has the DIY sub crossed your mind??? ....probably you can build a good sub for less than $500, I build a Sonosub for around $350, add another $150-200 for the amp.


well i kinda thought about it but ive never built a sub im fine with building a box but im worried i would mess it up and it wouldnt be what i want or wouldnt have enough bass

as far as running two subs out of a 7.1 how do you do that?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You just run an rca splitter. It makes one line into two.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

graydodge14 said:


> well i kinda thought about it but ive never built a sub im fine with building a box but im worried i would mess it up and it wouldnt be what i want or wouldnt have enough bass


I understand... that was my first build and I got help here (design and recommendations on what to use), I used sonotube because it was easy for me, I just had to build the caps out of wood and connect everything... it was easier than I thought... the sub plays down to 14Hz and is better than most subs you can buy at BB, Fryz, etc.



> as far as running two subs out of a 7.1 how do you do that?


Just use RCA "Y" splitters from the AVR sub out... don't worry about splitting the signal because there's no loss.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Something like this...http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...785923&usg=AFQjCNEFiNb5oLEmBCFdPK8JXTxYzBXzKA You go from the LFE out of the reciever and plug it into the single end then run two wires out to the subs.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Well if yall can give me some recommendations on how iu go about building my own sub and where to look to buy all the supplies.

Im really worried about speakers and sound quaility but im just as concerned with the sub being loud and booming and the type of bass you can feel. The reason i say this is i have 2 12 inch subs in my truck running at 1 ohm priducing 2500 watts so i feel like i would notice if my HT was lacking bass, so i definately want a loud bass that can play low to get all those lower notes that normal speakers wont reach.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

graydodge14 said:


> Well if yall can give me some recommendations on how iu go about building my own sub and where to look to buy all the supplies.


Take a look at the DIY list to see what is already build and copy the design, or you can start a new thread and I'm sure you'll get a lot of choices :T

Here is the DIY link http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-subwoofers-general-discussion/

Database of all subs http://www.hometheatershack.com/index.php?page=diysubwooferprojects

And mine http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ild-projects/14503-another-sonosub-build.html


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

salvasol said:


> Take a look at the DIY list to see what is already build and copy the design, or you can start a new thread and I'm sure you'll get a lot of choices :T


Thanks ill definately check it out im so excited that i just wanna start ordering stuff today but i know i need to search some more before i pull the trigger but yall have been very helpful, if anyone else has any input on receivers that are 3d capabale or speakers or subs i would love to hear your input on anything.


----------

